# Looking for a new bike



## Subawooo (Sep 4, 2014)

*NYC-Looking for a new bike*

Hey members of RoadBikeReview. I am a new member here and I am looking to get back into the whole commuting scene after my last accident. Obviously for me to get back into commuting I need a new bike. My plan is a year round commute through all types of weather. My main problem is that I am on a student budget (Of $600 USD. $700 tops). If anyone has a recommendation that would be well appreciated. Thank you in advanced!

P.S 
My commute will consist of black top, off-road/gravel, and a lot of hills.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd go visit one of your local bike shops in the area you live in and describe to them what your needs are. They can certainly point you in the right direction. They will have plenty of choices within your budget, from a hybrid, commuter bikes, flat bar road bikes, and even mountain bikes. Test ride a few and pick out the one right for you. Good luck.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

You can get a fitness road bike for less than that. Should suit your purposes. 

Where are you? Lots of great shops in NY/NJ.


----------



## Subawooo (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you two for your response and I found a place that will sell me a bike for my purpose for a quarter of my budget! Now time for the gear right?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Subawooo said:


> Thank you two for your response and I found a place that will sell me a bike for my purpose for a quarter of my budget! Now time for the gear right?


Nice. What did you get?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Woo hoo!! Now, as the lyrics go "get on your bike and ride"!!

Next is definitely the proper clothing and necessary accessories. And don't take the flat repair kit for granted. Flats are a part of riding. Have your LBS show you how to change a flat, or you can watch just about anything on Youtube.


----------



## Subawooo (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a Trek Singletrack 930.


----------



## Subawooo (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh boy, I've found out the hard way that only having a pump and a kit is not enough for commuting.


----------

